# Bought a new jacket/gloves!



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I decided to finally equip myself with some safety gear, and I took the "Icon" route. I'm still looking for some shoes/pants...

Jacket: Icon Hooligan Battlecry jacket, brand new, size XL, *I paid $85*!!!!!










Gloves: Icon Hooligan Gloves, brand new, size XL, paid $30.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

I have those same gloves that I bought when I had my last bike. I am not crazy about them at all. They are pretty cheap in price, but I am currently looking for some replacements.:dunno:
Nice jacket though.:thumbup:

What kind of lid do you have?


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Why didn't you like the gloves? They seem pretty nice to me, my friend has them (in blue), same size as me and I like them a lot during the 40 miles I was wearing them...
Currently I have an HJC carbon fiber helmet, but I'm looking at completing the theme with an Icon SSR helmet that my cousin is selling...


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

The gloves arent that comfortable IMO.:dunno:
I have tried on many other gloves and these have the worse feel to them. I didnt expect much out of them because of the price i paid for them.

I found some really nice Joe Rocket gloves I will be buying.

That Icon helmet is a nice looking helmet. This one would go great with your bike, but the one you posted will look better with your jacket.










I was thinking about getting this helmet, but i just wish that i could get that red detailing in blue.:tsk:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> The gloves arent that comfortable IMO.:dunno:
> I have tried on many other gloves and these have the worse feel to them. I didnt expect much out of them because of the price i paid for them.
> 
> That Icon helmet is a nice looking helmet. This one would go great with your bike, but the one you posted will look better with your jacket.
> ...


I haven't tried on too many gloves, but these ones felt good and I'll stick with them till I find something better (for cheap lol).
That helmet is pretty sweet, but my bike will probably be getting a new paint scheme pretty soon. I love the Repsol and may be making myself an F4i repsol


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> I haven't tried on too many gloves, but these ones felt good and I'll stick with them till I find something better (for cheap lol).
> That helmet is pretty sweet, but my bike will probably be getting a new paint scheme pretty soon. I love the Repsol and may be making myself an F4i repsol


Yeah, well the gloves arent that bad for that price. Just rock them till you get a new pair. 
And i like the repsol paint scheme also. Good luck :thumbup:
And of course you know you have to post some pics once done.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> Yeah, well the gloves arent that bad for that price. Just rock them till you get a new pair.
> And i like the repsol paint scheme also. Good luck :thumbup:
> And of course you know you have to post some pics once done.


I drive past a motorcycle shop everyday on my way to work, and they have an 09 Repsol sitting in the front window, it wakes me up every time


----------

